# Any fix besides replacing a 4 month old chirping tob?



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So my Goat started chirping out of nowhere. Granted its be parked for months but the throwout bearing is only 4 months old. Noise goes away when clutch is slightly depressed.hate to go thru the pain of pulling trans if not needed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Your throw out bearing should not be touching the pressure plate when disengaged. So when the clutch is fully out, you should not hear any chirping noise. I would climb underneath and check things out. Pull the inspection cover and make sure none of the pressure plate bolts have backed out.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Make sure you don't have your clutch adjusted too tight.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually added a bit more play in the pedal, still chirped. I'll check my bolts this weekend. Just so happens I have the car up on stands on all four to check the brakes. Might just need to get driven....It's been sheltering in place for a while.


----------

